# Brisket Rub



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm going to cook a brisket on my next set off. I wanted to try a different way to prepare a brisket and I'm looking for any ideas on how you 2 coolers season and what rubs you use as you cook. What works good for you?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Spread mustard and then brown sugar(lots) all over it, then apply season/rub. (Lots)

Taste like candy. Smoke 225-275 1.3 hour per pound.


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks ProFish00. I'll try it out. I've heard of the mustard, brown sugar and season before, but never have tried it. I'll give it a try because it sounds tasty to me.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I use TexasBBQRub. It is made locally and I think it's the best I have ever used. They have a web site where you can order. They have 3 or 4 different blends, but I use the Texas Wild on ribs and chicken and Grand Champion for briskets. I'm not associated with the company, I just like their rub.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Our brisket rub is new to ur line up. We got a really good review from the National BBQ News in Sept.

Check it out.... www.SweetmomsBBQ.com


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Angler2407 ↑ I just ordered me some brisket rub. I''ll give it a try.


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

@ whistech, just ordered four bags of TexasBBQRub "Grand Champion rub". Thanks, they have an awesome web page.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

someone on here posted the site below a while back. i have made the basic one, and it was pretty good. I will be cooking ribs, brisket, and chicken for thanksgiving and will probably try a few others.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads_files/DJsBookofRubs.pdf


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Slim-N-None said:


> someone on here posted the site below a while back. i have made the basic one, and it was pretty good. I will be cooking ribs, brisket, and chicken for thanksgiving and will probably try a few others.
> 
> http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads_files/DJsBookofRubs.pdf


link covers a lot of ground and is downloadable too...thanks slim.:cheers:


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

MontBelvieuGuy said:


> Thanks Angler2407 ↑ I just ordered me some brisket rub. I''ll give it a try.


Thanks! I did all of the shipping from the weekends orders today so you should see yours by Weds.

Sounds like you'll have enough rub for all of 2011.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I inject mine with some seasonings....
fr the rub
paprika, brown sugar, onion power, garlic powder, salt, pepper, pepper flake, mix it together to taste..... Put in shaker and rub all over brisket... been working welll for me.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I switched from the TexasBBQRub to Sweetmoms. That stuff is killer on anything you put it on.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I put that **** on everything..h:


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Angler2407 said:


> Our brisket rub is new to ur line up. We got a really good review from the National BBQ News in Sept.
> 
> Check it out.... www.SweetmomsBBQ.com


If you're not using this your have no clue what you are missing.


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Okay, so the SweetmomsBBQ and TexasBBQRub that I ordered both came in yesterday. When I got home yesterday there were two boxes at my front door. 

For the brisket I'm cooking today I chose to go with the "TexasBBQRub Grand Champion" and I'm using their 1-2-3 step system. I got a late start today, 8AM so I'll be cooking all day and well up into the night. 

I going to cook with the fat side down and no foil at anytime other then when I pull the brisket off the pit and put it in the refrigerator through the night to cool. 

I'll post more pics as this cooking process goes. For my next brisket I'll use the SweetmomsBBQ rub and see what rub I like better.


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

It taste Great! I pulled the brisket off the pit after cooking for it 12hrs today. Next I put it in the refrigerator and let it cool down. After the cool down period I cut and trimmed the brisket. I'm very happy with the flavor, color and texture of how this brisket turned out.

Hear is what I did:
►lit my pit using only white and red oak wood only.
►Rubbed down a 9.5 pound brisket with "TexasBBQRub Grand Champion".
►Cooked it @215-230, fat side down and no foil at anytime for 12hrs.
►Cooled it for 3hrs and then sliced and chopped it up.

I must say, Its some finger licking good brisket. My next brisket I'll be using and trying SweetMomBBQ rub to see how well it cooks and taste. Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

you put it in the fridge right after pulling it out of the pit? 


looks good though. Nice smoke ring.


----------

